# I've bought 12 different tanks this year. Here's a review of them all



## Alex (30/11/15)

I've bought 12 different tanks this year. Here's a review of them all. self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 3 hours ago by roidie



Apologies for the potato quality. Also they're not upside down, I'm just in Australia. But I included a flipped image for you yanks. Seriously the 510 is not made with balance in mind.

Note before I start. I'm a non fan of sub ohming. I gave it a solid shot on my Triton and Apex. Unless your lungs are used to regular bong hits (which there's nothing at all wrong with  ) I don't see the point.

Also I bought a Protank 2 and 3 in January but gave them away and really they're best left in the past (though for those who enjoy them, Kanger recently released OCC tanks for them so the market is still there, but I wouldn't bother).

For some sort of consistency, I'll review things in the order I bought them. All these were bought between April and Nov this year. Prior to that I used an Aspire ETS with BVC coils for a few months.

Subtank 1.2OCC/1.5VOCC - I've got the original and some bell caps. This was fantastic when I got it. First tank where the flavor hit right every time, easy air flow, never a dry it. Taste never failed and the coils lasted ages. Also my intro to building. Things went downhill when the VOCC came out. was muted a little and the coils that used to last 2wks now lasted 3-4 days. I hear the .5VOCC are better, but also heard otherwise. The VOCC can't easily be rebuilt either 

Lemo 2 0.9-1.6ohm macro with occ/rayon - This is easily my favorite looking tank, and for a sub ohmer I can see this being a favorite, although for me it was too wide and the drip tip is almost large enough to be a childrens swimming pool. Flavor wasn't bad and building is easy. The only issue is this thing leaks a lot, the ohms jump, sometimes the mod won't pic it up, and filling is tricky. There is a learning curve to using it correctly and avoiding these problems. Used correctly it's problem free, but learning to use it correctly was just far too much effort. It speaks loudly of eLeaf's quality control.

Kayfun Lite/4 1.2-1.6ohm macro/micro with organic cotton/rayon - I always thought Kayfun fans were full of shit, till I first managed to build the KFL correctly. I understand now what great flavor is. Then I eventually got a good build on my KF4 and I accepted that there's a good the original costs what it does. Easily the most flavorful vape I've ever had. Unfortunately, they're both bitches. Building the coils is painless but getting the wick right for me was an exercise in a lot of trial and error. Unless built correctly they're both residents of leak city. The KF4 also just feels needlessly complex. Too many things that have to be twisted and turned in order to use it properly, and sometimes the part you want to twist will get stuck and result in more frustration. The top fill on the 4 is cool, but again it's needlessly complex and leads to possibility of leaking. The KFL top fill trick was easier. In saying that, I happily used 30ml+ in each tank while they leaked. The flavor was almost worth the frustration and stickyness.

iSub Apex .2/2.0ohm - I hate sub ohming, but I love this tank. It's ugly but it has so many cool features and ideas crammed in that I don't care. 3 layer body, top and drip tip airflow, absolutely leak free, rebuildable and easily rewickable coils, by far the simplest top fill on the market, $12/5pck of coils and the whole thing is very solidly built. Was accidentally sent a pack of .2ohm coils, and really enjoyed it (I'd used a mates herakles .6ohm and subtank .5ohm for a whole so I have experience with this area before) although for the sake of my battery and juice consumption I'll stick with the 2.0 coils once my .2 are used up. Using a tight tip really helped me get the most out of it. Buckets of flavor too, even if the airflow is a little too open for my liking.

Beyond Vape Silo Lite 1.8ohm (Aspire BVC) - THIS IS THE CLOSEST A NORMAL TANK HAS EVER COME TO A KAYFUN. There I said it. It's basically a better designed and solidly built Aspire ETS/K1. Clouds comparable to the KF, flavor is close enough that the easy of use wins me over with its ease of use. $10/5pk of coils. Leaks a little around the tip and only holds 1.5ml of juice but it's easy to carry a 10ml bottle around, and it doesn't go through much at 12W while providing a damn solid vaping experience. I've put 3 beginners onto this tank and they're all damn happy with it.

Triton .4/1.8ohm - meh, flavor is king and the Tritons is meh. I bought it after accidentally drunk buying 1.8ohm coils for it. Have tried a handful of juices, both coils meh. Struggled to go through more thank 2 tanks of juice with any coil. Tried switching coils between juice in case one juice contaminated the flavor. Tried different drip tips. Really, really meh. Flavor is just muted compared to all the previous tanks. It really is that meh. Want to give it away to a mate, but I feel it would turn them back to smoking.

Beyond Vape Silo 1.8ohm nautilus BVC - First off, throw away the cheap coils that come with the tank. The cotton holes are too small. Then enjoy everything you loved about the Nautilus, in a tank that's far more durable. 5ml capacity is ******* fantastic. It's similar to the Silo Lite, but the lite just edges it out for flavor. If you want some more airflow, you'll enjoy this more than the lite.

Taifun (pronounced taifoon apparently) GT S 2 1.6ohm organic cotton - **** THE KAYFUN. I just got this today. Getting the coils to sit around the screws was fiddly till I got the hang of it, but this thing hit properly the first time I wicked it and 2rs of vaping later I can see why people say they sell their kayfuns for these tanks. Flavor is between the KFL and the 4. But it hasn't leaked at all, not a drop. It's very easy to work with. Fat juice capacity. Looks big and mean. Has a simple AFC as well (people want this Svoe Mesto). The design just makes so much sense on this thing. I'll be buying a few more of these. You should buy these too. This is the clone I bought: https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...g-gt-s-v2-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-5-0ml[2]

RDA's: The Zorro is fun, gives fat clouds even with a single 1.6ohm at 20W. Both give predictably great flavor. The Stumpy can honestly be built blind folded, but I really feel that the 510 drip tip hinders it. The Zorro's fat chuff cap feels far better for what a RDA provides. In day to day use I feel dripping would be annoying for a chain vapor, but they're great for testing juices or juices that don't suite vaping all day. Mostly, I'm gonna use these to build funky coils on and play around with when I'm bored.

TLDR: Hail PBusardo! And buy a Taifun.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._bought_12_different_tanks_this_year_heres_a/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

very cool review 

i have 8 of those tanks, lol


----------

